# Numbers put in spiked this AM 7/12/17



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

FallingH20 said:


> He cleaned up what he could find, but be careful.


What does this mean? Spiked with what? In the river?


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

It means that six inch spikes were scattered across the road in the hopes of causing flat tires. 
Nasty.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

UGH - is this the main put-in that the commercial rafts use, or the one higher up that most kayakers use?

thanks


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I think I am beginning to understand how how our idiot in cheif got elected!?


----------

